

Show HN: my weekend project, Marginalia. Markdown-powered notes with a full API - zrail
https://www.marginalia.io

======
kdsudac
Congrats! Could probably use some screenshots and a blurb explaining what your
product does. At least 1 killer use case.

~~~
zrail
Thanks! They're now on my todo list :)

